# Zone 6 Evansville, IN - ISO Ultramount plow mount for a 99' Dodge 2500



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone have a Western Ultramount mount for a 99' Dodge Ram 2500 for sale. Only need the mount.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I do not have one ,but just have to ask, Zone 6? Are you in prison?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

leigh said:


> I do not have one ,but just have to ask, Zone 6? Are you in prison?


Landscpaer jargon...prison would probably be cell block 6


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Zone 6 is my plant hardiness zone.
Not sure why that shows up with my name.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Gotcha. Looked up my zone, must be global warming , new zone 7b. Couple years and I'll be growing oranges.


----------

